# electrical problem



## 108578 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a Hyher 670 1990 I seem to have lost power to both sinks after shower was switched on. cannot find fuse box to check at least the one i have found at driver door all fuses are intact. is there any other fuse box anywhere in the cabin or has anyone had similar problem.
Thanks

Rab


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Rab
I would post this in the Hymer thread
You may get more looking


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Rab
> I would post this in the Hymer thread
> You may get more looking


Good suggestion.

I've moved it for you!

Dave


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

If none of the taps work it would indeed seem to point to either the fuse to the pump, or the pump itself.

If you have a multimeter handy you could measure the voltage at the pump with one of the taps open. If there is no voltage than it is the fuse, if there is voltage but the pump doesn't run, than obviously the pump itself is the culprit.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The fuses on my hymer were under the drivers seat. At the back.

Karl


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello Rab

It does sound as though it may be a fuse blown. I don't know exactly where to look for the fuse box but I do know where there is a circuit diagram for your Hymer...it may help you when you find the location of the fuses.

Hymer wiring diagrams <<<

Technical details for hymer S 670  <<click

The information and the diagrams are in German but the words or the whole website can be translated using Google's language tools <<<

best of luck

Mike


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi, we have a 1992 Hymer 670 S on our model there is a fuse under the the wash basin next to the shower, it is blue and is like a U shaped spade type fuse, check the 2 fixed spade junction connections are not loose as they are piggy backed on to the connections, hope this is some help. bambi 2


----------

